# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Numismatists ~ JA Money Museum in Kingston

## Lola

I saw this on a Jamaica television show, the museum looks nice and informative.  Admission is free.

http://www.boj.org.jm/currency/currency_museum.php

Monday - Friday	10:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.  Closed weekends and public holidays

----------

